# Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?



## HSV-Pete (10. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich plane die Anschaffung der o.a. Rolle. Sie soll beim Spinnfischen zum Einstz kommen.

Habe Sie beim Händler schon einmal ausgiebig "begrabbelt". Bin ziemlich beeindruckt. Ist Sie Ihr Geld wert? 

Freue mich über eure Erfahrungsberichte. Danke.


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

sie ist ihr Geld wert. Allerdings musst du unterscheiden was zu erwarten ist. Das dürfte eine Shimano Japan Rolle sein, und das verhält sich eben wie bei den hochwertigen deutschen Automobilen gegenüber den wettbewerbsstärksten Herstellern/bzw. gegenüber dem allerweltsModell das die  Leistung abso0lut auch bringt.
Ich finde die Rollen gut, bin aber zu knausrig mir diese hochwertigen Rollen zu kaufen, fische ja nicht nur mit einer. Wenn dann würde mich gleich die Stelle oder eine Daiwa Certate jucken, man will ja wissen was geht...

Früher war ich der einzige der eine solche Rolle im meiner Umgebung gefischt hat, zu DAM Quick zeiten war das Shimano Spitzenmodell (vor 15 Jahren) schon  der Knaller. Heute sind es  keine Notwendigkeiten mehr (ich war damals auch schon ungeschickt, und ein Profi weiss sich ohnehin immer zu helfen .... ), aber ein gutes Gefühl und Qualitätswerkzeug.

Philipp


----------



## degl (11. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



HSV-Pete schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich plane die Anschaffung der o.a. Rolle. Sie soll beim Spinnfischen zum Einstz kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Das entscheidest erstmal du, denn sie ist ne Spitzenrolle und ist was wert............wieviel, kannst nur du entscheiden

gruß degl


----------



## Squirrelina (12. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

ich fische die 3000er sfc und bin super begeistert keinerlei probleme das geld lohnt es sich auszugeben...allerdings nicht wenn man nicht oft fischt denn das sind rollen für den dauereinsatz.....
und ich habe meine für 140eus bekommen...deswegen würde ich sie mir immer im ausverkauf holen denn werden sie günstig wenn das neue modell schon auf den markt kommt oder irgendwo ein super angebot zu holen ist


----------



## Wanderer (12. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

@HSV-Pete
kennst du diesen Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145905&highlight=Zinkgussgetriebe


Da wird genau darüber spekuliert.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (12. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Wanderer schrieb:


> @HSV-Pete
> kennst du diesen Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145905&highlight=Zinkgussgetriebe
> 
> 
> Da wird genau darüber spekuliert.


 
lächerlicher Thread


----------



## Wanderer (12. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> lächerlicher Thread


Ich hätte auch keine Bedenken mir diese Rolle zu kaufen. Ich fische selbst schon seit vielen Jahren fast ausschließlich mit Shimano Rollen. Aber ich finde, jeder soll sich selbst von diesem Thread ein Bild machen.


----------



## skally (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Hi 

hab die Rolle auch, bin eigentlich recht begeistert von ihr. Dutzende Meter Seelachse in Norge hat sie gut bewältigt. 
Benutze sie zum Mefofischen, Forellenpuff und halt Norge auf Seelachse/Makrelen und anderes Gedöns.

Was mir nicht so ganz gefällt ist das in der preisklasse die Rollenkurbel nachdem sie festgeschraubt wurde, immernoch ein leichtes Spiel hat. Hab meine jetzt ca. 1,5 Jahre. Das war schon seit anfang an da. Vllt. hat Shimano was geändert bei der neuen Version (2009).

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig behilflich sein.

Lg Skally


----------



## HSV-Pete (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Puuh.....,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die Infos und den Hinweis auf den anderen Thread.

Leider verstehe ich nicht ansazweise was dort diskutiert wird. Ich habe nur gelernt das Shimano jetzt dabei ist für immer mehr Geld geringwertige Materialien in seinen Rollen zu verwenden, oder was?

Alter Schwede, seelig ist der geistig arme. Nach dem Motto, was ich nicht weiss macht mich nicht heiss...

Shit, wollte am Wochenende mal ordentlich Kohle bei meinem Angelhöker verjubeln und jetzt kommen Zweifel auf... |uhoh:

Irgendwie scheint Shimano die Angelgemeinde zu spalten... Oder hat Shimano deswegen bei dem ein oder anderen den schlechten Ruf weg weil der eh nie eine entsprechende Summe für 'ne Rolle investieren würde? (Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Angeln hat nichts damit zu tun wie teuer eine Ausrüstung ist.)

Hier hat aber noch keiner geschrieben, meineTwin Power 2500 FC ist Mist, weil.... Die die Sie haben scheinen zufrieden zu sein.... und keine Beschwerde ist ja irgendwie auch eine Beurteilung.... |kopfkrat

Irgendwie ist man ja auch blöd...., bei meinem Autokauf habe ich mir nicht so viele Gedanken gemacht.

Wisst ihr was? Her mit dem Teil...., jetzt bringe ich auch mal ein Konjunkturpaket auf den Weg....  Und wenn die Kurbel kacke ist habe ich wenigstens einen Grund in 2-3 Jahren (so lange wird sie doch wohl halten) ordentlich rumzupöbeln...


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



HSV-Pete schrieb:


> Hier hat aber noch keiner geschrieben, meineTwin Power 2500 FC ist Mist, weil.... Die die Sie haben scheinen zufrieden zu sein.... und keine Beschwerde ist ja irgendwie auch eine Beurteilung.... |kopfkrat
> 
> Wisst ihr was? Her mit dem Teil...., jetzt bringe ich auch mal ein Konjunkturpaket auf den Weg....  Und wenn die Kurbel kacke ist habe ich wenigstens einen Grund in 2-3 Jahren (so lange wird sie doch wohl halten) ordentlich rumzupöbeln...



Moin Pete, du hast das zentrale Problem dieses Schwachsinnsthread wunderbar auf den Punkt gebracht. 

Viel Spaß mit der Rolle!


----------



## weserwaller (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Hallo ich fische selbst seit Jashresbeginn zwei TP FC eine 5000 zum Hecht und Zanderfischen und eine 6000er für Wels.

Ich gehe je nach Möglichkeit täglich 1-2 Stunden Spinnfischen und kann mir die aussage erlauben zu sagen das die Twin Power jeden cent wert ist vorrausgesetzt man hat sie günstig gekauft.

Ein Boardpartner www.angel.domäne.de hatte das günstigste Angebot falls es wen interessiert.

Vergleicht man nun die TP FC mit einer Stadic FI fällt einen auf dem ersten Blick kein gravierender Unterschied auf.

Beide haben eine Einschraubkurbel beide haben eine Ersatzspule dabei, beide das Alugehäse.

Unterscheide bestehen nur im Material des Rotors und Anzahl der Kugellager.

Und halb im Preis das die Stradic FI für umgerecht je nach Größe für etwa 100-140 Euro zu haben ist (bereits mit Versand und Steuern, jedoch ohne Garantie da aus den Staaten)


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Die Ambivalenz zwischen Shimano und den günstigen und leistungsstarken Mitbewerbern findest du auch in dem genannten Thread. In jedem Fall solltest du die TP günstig kaufen. #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Shimano hat genau dieses Problem, dass die Rollen  teuer sind aber die Ryobi  Alternativen (..made in China, Kopie einer Shimano Twinpower Vorgängermodell) jede Menge zu bieten haben, also der Kauf der Shimano, auch wenn es eine Stella ist immer  eine ambivalente Sache ist.



Ich will die leidige Diskussion gewiß nicht wieder anzetteln, aber das ist eine Binsenweißheit. Eine Stella "braucht" man in unseren Breiten nicht. Zu glauben, das man für den Preis eine sofortige wirklich in dem Umfang spürbare Gegenleistung bekäme, das ist naiv.

In dem besagten Thread wurde nicht sachbezogen diskutiert, sondern von einem bestimmten Kreis wild spekuliert ohne verwertbare Hintergrundinfos, respektive Praxiserfahrungen zu haben. Es ging einzig darum ein Produkt von dem nix weiß, außer einem Satz in einem Werbeflyer gelesen zu haben zu diskreditieren. Die Gründe dafür bleiben wohl im dunkeln, aber jeder halbwegs objektive Mensch wird diesen besagten Spökenkiekerthread angemessen bewerten können.


----------



## ZanderKalle (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

#6

Meine Meinung, die meisten haben gar keine Ahnung davon was sie schreiben...... einfach nur mal drauf los meckern weil es REdArc fans sind, nach meiner Erfahrung her ist ZINK Härter und Abriebfester!!!

Jede Rolle von Shimao ist ihr Geld wert wenn man sie richtig nutzt..... ich habe eine Exage schon 4Jahre und mucken macht sie immer noch nicht, habe auch die Technium die ist nochmal ne Klasse besser aber die TP ist echt ein Traum nur leider habe ich das Kleingeld nicht um mir die Rolle zu kaufen.... aber das kommt noch!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> sie ist ihr Geld wert. Allerdings musst du unterscheiden was zu erwarten ist. Das dürfte eine Shimano Japan Rolle sein,



Nein, die ist teils in Japan und teils in Malaysia gefertigt, aber das FC-Modell ist nicht auf dem japanischen Markt erhältlich (das jap. Pendant wäre eine 08er TP, die hat aber ein anderes Getriebe).

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Bibbelmann* 

 
_Shimano hat genau dieses Problem, dass die Rollen teuer sind aber die Ryobi Alternativen (..made in China, Kopie einer Shimano Twinpower Vorgängermodell)


_
 Welche Ryobi-Rolle ist eine Kopie von welcher Twin Power??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Algon (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Hallo,

auch wenn mich jetzt einige steinigen werde, aber.....
Ich hole mir keine TP mehr, nicht für das Geld.
Finde die Sorön STX besser.
Hat die neue TP immer noch das halbe Gehäuse und Getriebe aus Plaste?

MfG Algon


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

bei dem Plastikthema können die Shimano Rollen dann ganz einpacken. Dann wirds teuer.
vergiss nicht dass die Abu  made in P.R. China ist und funktioniert aber in jedem Fall eine andere Consumer-Kategorie ist. Ich finde Shimano Rollen immer noch geil, und die haben wenn man sich die billigen Alivio usw. Rollen anschaut auch den Bogen raus wie man mit wenig Aufwand zum Ziel kommt, tolle Bremsen, guter Lauf.  Wenn man sich davon dann das Spitzenmodell kauft weiss man dass die Rolle gut ist


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Logisch, das Gehäuse aus Kunststoff zu bauen und auf eine Frametechnik zurückzugreifen, das macht ja z.B. auch Tica bei deren Rollen einige immer wegen ihrer Robustheit schwärmen.

Z.B. bei den Welsrollen:
http://www.ockert.net/main/index.php?id=935,0,0,1,0,0

Ist ja auch extrem sinnfrei einen Gehäusedeckel aus Alu aufzuschrauben oder was meint deine Frage?

Zu behaupten, dass das halbe Getriebe der TP aus Kunststoff sei ist doch schon wieder putzig.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2532997&postcount=3256

Das ist ein uraltes Stradicgetriebe. Keine Sorge, die alten Plastedinger tun es immer noch.


----------



## Khaane (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Vergleicht man nun die TP FC mit einer Stadic FI fällt einen auf dem ersten Blick kein gravierender Unterschied auf.
> 
> Beide haben eine Einschraubkurbel beide haben eine Ersatzspule dabei, beide das Alugehäse.
> 
> Unterscheide bestehen nur im Material des Rotors und Anzahl der Kugellager.




Das Grossrad der Stradic FI ist aus Alu, kaltgepresst und anodisiert, das der TP FC ist Zinkguss - Was besser ist, muss jeder selbst beurteilen. 

Zudem ist das Wormshaftritzel der Stradic FI aus Messing im Gegensatz zu Plastik bei der TP-FC.

Ansonsten sind die Rollen ziemlich identisch.


----------



## Khaane (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Logisch, das Gehäuse aus Kunststoff zu bauen und auf eine Frametechnik zurückzugreifen, das macht ja z.B. auch Tica bei deren Rollen einige immer wegen ihrer Robustheit schwärmen.
> 
> Z.B. bei den Welsrollen:
> http://www.ockert.net/main/index.php?id=935,0,0,1,0,0
> ...



Ist aber eher ne Brandungsrolle, wg. dem Hub nicht sonderlich für Wels geeignet, da gibt es die Cybernetic von Tica.

Fürs leichte/normale Spinnfischen sind die Shimano-Rollen klasse, gebe meine Stradic FI auch nicht mehr her.

Aber die Rollen haben für das Gewicht, wenig Power und der Kunststoffrotor ist für die Preisklasse ein Witz - Da sollte man schon Alu verbauen.

Das Shimano bei einigen Rollen einspart, ist Fakt - Bei der Aspire RA ist es schon arg grenzwertig, zumal es keine Budget-Rolle ist.

http://daily-fishing.ru/images/cms/pages/a06.jpg

http://daily-fishing.ru/snasti/reels/shimano_aspire_ra/

Da ist tatsächlich fast das gesamte Getriebe aus Kunststoff.

Update: Der Deckel der Scepter ist aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das Grossrad der Stradic FI ist aus Alu, kaltgepresst und anodisiert, das der TP FC ist Zinkguss - Was besser ist, muss jeder selbst beurteilen.
> 
> Zudem ist das Wormshaftritzel der Stradic FI aus Messing im Gegensatz zu Plastik bei der TP-FC.




Sorry, aber da es offensichtlich beim Angeln keinerlei negativen Einfluss hat - zumindest scheinen ja alle User zufrieden - bleiben diese ständigen Shimano-Anfeindungen für mich sinnfreie Hetze, nicht mehr... #d

Ich habe selber keine neueren Shimano-Modelle und bin kein Fan oder was auch immer Du jetzt gleich unterstellst, aber in der Praxis scheinen diese Rollen zu funktionieren, und alles andere ist mir wurscht. Ohne passende Praxiserfahrungen mit der Rolle



Khaane schrieb:


> (Shimano & Daiwa sollten ebenfalls top sein - Habe aber noch keine längere Zeit gefischt )



darüber zu urteilen und denen, die diese Rollen am Wasser im Einsatz haben belehren zu wollen halte ich für recht fragwürdig... Wir warten immer noch auf implodierende Zinkgußgetriebe beim Rotaugendrill wie angekündigt, sagt Bescheid wenn ihr neue "Beweise" habt. Und bis dahin lasst den Leuten den Spaß mit ihren in der Praxis super funktionierenden Rollen, ein Kumpel hat sich auch grade die 2. gekauft weil er so zufrieden ist. Auch Meterfische hat seine 2500er bisher schadlos überstanden! :m

Bei einem guten Angebot würde ich eventuell auch zuschlagen, leider war die 1000er bei Moritz aus. Die Rolle läuft leicht, Bremse scheint mir sehr gut und optisch finde ich sie auch nett => kaufen! |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ist aber eher ne Brandungsrolle, wg. dem Hub nicht sonderlich für Wels geeignet, da gibt es die Cybernetic von Tica.



Entschulidige vielmals. Den Link kannst du natürlich auch haben.

http://www.ockert.net/main/index.php?id=934,0,0,1,0,0

Jetzt besser?

Siehe da selbst der Spezialist rühmt die Rahmenbauweise von Tica und Shimano.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Oder auch hier eine Seite die den Ticarobustfans und den Shimanoleichtbauhassern sehr zum Studium empfohlen werden kann.

http://www.ockert.net/main/index.php?id=903,1094,0,0,1,0

_"Neben Aluminium, werden für die sog. Sideplates hochwertige, extrem steife Materialien wie *Graphit und Glasfaser* verwendet.
 Der besonders schlanke Aufbau des kybernetischen Körpers führt zu einer optimalen Ausnutzung des zur Verfügung stehenden Raums im Inneren der Rolle. So sitzt das Getriebe fest verankert im Körper – das Resultat ist ein absolutes Minimum an Getriebespiel und absolute Verwindungsfestigkeit bei reduziertem Rollengewicht.

In den *faserverstärkten Sideplates *– den austauschbaren Seitenteilen des Kybernetischen Rahmens – *laufen die Führungsschienen für das Wormshaft*, bzw. das patentierte Intelligent Oscillating Schnurwicklungssystem um so die Leistungsfähigkeit der Kurbelwelle und des
 Getriebes zu erhöhen. Ein weiterer Vorteil des kybernetischen Rahmens: *Beim Drill wird die Energie im kybernetischen Rahmen aufgefangen.* Für den Angler beim Drill spürbar, *die Rolle bleibt sehr ruhig, beginnt nicht „unrund“ zu laufen*, behält die Präzision und gibt Ihnen das Vertrauen für die entscheidenden Drills. Das kybernetische System, welches erstmals in der Rolle „Cybernetic GG100“ Anwendung fand, *wird nun auf das gesamte Programm von TiCA ausgeweitet*. Neben den Großfischrollen, hat TiCA nun auch einige Spinrollen mit diesem patentierten System konstruiert."_ 
Zitat:   http://www.ockert.net/main/index.php?id=903,1094,0,0,1,0)


Kackshimano - so eine Rolle muß komplett aus geschmiedeter Bronze sein, sonst hält sie die 200km/h Karpfen, die weaselnden Hechte und die randalierenden Dorschdubletten einfach nicht aus.

Mal im Ernst Leute manchmal disqualifiziert ihr euch auch ein bißchen selbst.

Ich finde es nur schade, dass doch einige dieses pseudotechnische Gebrabbel oft so ernst nehmen, dass sie sich hinterher ärgern müssen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur schade, dass doch einige dieses pseudotechnische Gebrabbel oft so ernst nehmen, dass sie sich hinterher ärgern müssen.



Leider müssen die es ja dann bezahlen, wenn vorher bei einem Hype eine Rolle über den grünen Klee gelobt wird und dann die Erkenntnis (eventuell auch Ernüchterung) kommt.



Khaane schrieb:


> Bin glücklicherweise von den Blue und Red Arcs ab, habe zwar noch eine Red Arc und Blue Arc in Besitz, aber warte freue mich schon die Rollen abzulösen.
> 
> Auf den ersten Blick machen die Arcs einen guten Eindruck, der zweite Blick bringt die Ernüchterung - Die Arcs bieten einfach keinen gleichbleibend guten Lauf über einen längeren Zeitraum



Das man mit dem Hypen bzw. Verreissen anderer Produkte aber massiv auf Kaufentscheidungen anderer Einfluss nimmt wird wohl oft vergessen, deswegen sollte man meiner Meinung nach schon wirklich Erfahrungen mit einem Produkt haben bevor man hier so Postings verfasst in denen man den Eindruck erweckt all diese Produkte zu kennen - mal im Katalog blättern reicht halt nicht immer aus... :m


Solange niemand mit eigener Erfahrung etwas schelchtes über die TP FC sagen kann sehe ich keinen Grund diese nicht zu kaufen wenn ich die Rolle in die Hand nehme und vom persönlichen Gefühl her der Meinung bin das mir diese Rolle passt und mir das Geld wert ist. #6


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Es ist doch egal wo ein Produkt produziert wird. Unternehmen produzieren dort wo die Produktion günstig ist, wo ihre Zielgruppe sich befindet etc. Das Know-How wird auch mit in die anderen Länder genommen. 

Was für ein gebubbel hier, kauft doch was ihr wollt. Es gibt für mich nichts besseres als Shimano und Daiwa.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

bei den Ruten jaaaaaaaaa . Jedenfalls besser als die sog. "High-End-Selfmade-Ruten" mit CTS und was weiss ich was für Blanks. Bin froh, dass ich meine VHF wieder los habe.

Eine Abu und EG habe ich auch..., schon klasse.


----------



## degl (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Und wieder biegt der Trööt ab..............#q

Er wollte wissen, ob die Rolle ihr Geld wert ist und kann das letztendlich doch nur selbst beantworten

gruß degl


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Ja es lohnt sich! 

Du kannst dir aber auch eine billge Arc/Tica oder sonst was kaufen die 10.000 Kilo wiegt und einen Kaffeemühlen lauf hat.

Try it!


----------



## Windmaster (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



degl schrieb:


> Und wieder biegt der Trööt ab..............#q
> 
> Er wollte wissen, ob die Rolle ihr Geld wert ist und kann das letztendlich doch nur selbst beantworten
> 
> gruß degl




Liegt halt immer in der Sicht des Betrachters, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Ist ne Stella für 500 Tacken ihr Geld wert, ich denke nicht. 
Aber in der Praxis hat sie sich als durchaus tauglich und haltbar gegeben. |rolleyes 
Ebenso auch die TwinPower.

Andererseits haben diese Rollen bzw auch andere im höcherpreisigem Segment nach ein paar Jahren immer noch einen durchaus guten Wiederverkaufswert.

Also was ist schon sein Geld wert ? Viel mehr kommt es da auf die Praxistauglichkeit an und wieviel jemand bereit ist für eine Rolle auszugeben bzw ausgeben kann.


Somit ist es im Endefekt auch kein Wunder, das hier eine Diskussion in viele Richtungen losgetreten wird.


----------



## Algon (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Hallo,


sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist ja auch extrem sinnfrei einen Gehäusedeckel aus Alu aufzuschrauben oder was meint deine Frage?


 
schon mal eine TP auseinander gebaut?
Der Gehäusedeckel, Gehäusedeckel und Rollenfuß sind eins, ist aus Alu.


MfG Algon


----------



## mtechniker2002 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Servus,

ich fische seit 2 Jahren eine 4000 Stella FB auf Hecht
und seit ein paar Monaten die 4000 TP.

Bin mit Shimano Rollen bis jetzt grundsätzlich zufrieden...

Man kann überall mal was qualitativ schlechtes erwischen,
ist mir auch schon mit einer Technium passiert (ausgeschlagenes Getriebe).

Bin aber trotzdem Shimano Fan , weil die so leicht laufen
und mir einfach gefallen...

Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wo er sein Geld ausgibt...

Schönen Gruß

mtechniker2002


----------



## HSV-Pete (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Hallo Jungs,

ist ja wirklich erstaunlich was aus diesem Thread wird....

Ist ja auch egal,..... ich werde kaufen.

Ich bedanke mich für alle eure posts. Aber an Degl muss ich mal was senden:  wir sind doch hier nicht beim Philosophenseminar im ersten Semester.

Also Degl: ein Preis ist nicht gerundiv sondern normativ. Dem zu Folge der Wert.

Was mir die TP Wert ist entscheide ich alleine... Also auch Dir danke für die sinnfreien posts.

Es lebe die Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC.... (hoffentlich :vik


----------



## HSV-Pete (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

....by the way.

Danke an Squirrelina, skally und sundvogel etc.

Obwohl die Entscheidung gefallen ist darf ich hier einmal festhalten das eure posts wirklich etwas zu meiner Meinungsbildung beitragen bzw. gebracht haben.  #6

Ich glaube: entscheidend ist wer subjektive Erfahrung habt. (Schnacker seit ihr ja wohl hoffentlich nicht....)


----------



## ZanderKalle (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Kauf sie dir du wirst zufrieden sein!!!

Und wer sagt das Kunststoff schlechter ist als Alu oder so hat gar keine Ahnung....... ist gibt Kunststoffe die sind Härter und Abriebfester als Stahl:vik: es lebe die Forschung:vik:

Hier mal zum nachdenken!!!

*Neuartiger Kunststoff: transparent und hart wie Stahl*


* An der Universität von Michigan ist man bei Versuchen, die Molekülstruktur von Seemuscheln zu kopieren auf eine Art Verbund-Plastik gestoßen, die transparent und superleicht ist und gleichzeitig die Eigenschaften von Stahl besitzt. 

Das neuartige Material besteht aus einer Kombination ultradünner Nano-Tonschichten (Nanosheets) mit einem wasserlöslichen Polymer, welches nahezu die chemischen Eigenschaften von Allzweck-Kleber besitzt. 

Die Wissenschaftler haben durch Ihre Forschung ein Problem gelöst, das die Wissenschaft schon seit Dekaden beschäftigt: Erstellte man bisher große Objekte aus Nano-Elementen, wie Nanotubes oder Nanosheets, war das Material nie fest oder stabil genug. *


Man weiß zwar nicht was das für Kunstoffe sind die verbaut werden, aber ich glaube das die von Shimano wissen was sie tun...... ich glaube nicht das Shimano sich den guten Ruf versauen will um ein paar Euro zu sparen!!!


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

die Spitzenmodelle sind immer noch aus Metall, das hält dieses Thema am Leben.
Shimano zeigt aber bei den billigen Rollen wie Hyperloop, Alivio dass man auch mit nicht idealen Mitteln gute Rollen bauen kann die ihren Zweck eine Zeit lang wirklich gut erfüllen


----------



## HSV-Pete (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

@Schleien Stefan

Sag mal Stefan, im High End Thread (Alternative zu Stella 3000....) outest Du dich als Inhaber bzw. Angler aller DAIWA "Monster High End" Rollen......

Jetzt mal ehrlich: was hast Du denn alles für Rollen...?????????

Wenn Du in dieser Klasse fischst würde mich mal ein Vergleich in einer ähnlichen Kohorte interessieren. Auf 'nen Hunderter mehr oder weniger kommt es auch nicht mehr an. Ist eh alles Wahnsinn......

Danke für einen Tipp....


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Hier gibt es immer die Shimano Fans und die anderen.
Die Hauptsache ist das die Rolle dir gefällt und du damit klar kommst.
Ich denke in dieser Preisklasse sind die Unterschiede nicht so groß das es dem "Normalangler" überhaupt auffällt.
Das merken zur die Experten aus dem Zinkgußgetriebe Trööt.
Ich würde dir eine Quantum Energy PTi empfehlen für mich ist das eine Top Rolle


----------



## HSV-Pete (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Oh Mann....., Catweazle!!!!!

Jetzt kommst Du hier mit Quantum an!? :r

Danke für den Hinweis, aber wo könnte ich die in HH anfassen? Wird ja vielleicht die übernächste Kurbel in 'ner anderen Grösse....


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Was hast du gegen Quantum ??

Du hast weder von Fußball noch von Angelrollen Ahnung:q


----------



## LarsS (13. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Was zahlste denn für die Rolle in deinem Laden?
Vielleicht wird da ja auch eine Aspire 2500 FA interessand, die grade für 230 Euronen zu haben ist.


----------



## HSV-Pete (14. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

So....., Catweazle....,

dass ich weder von Angeln noch Fussball Ahnung habe weisss ich selbst.

Wo gibt es denn Quantum in der Kategorie in HH?

Ich empfehle Dir eine brauchbare Antwort sonst lege ich Dir deinen mehr als langweiligen Pauli Trööt lahm.... #6

By the way...., bin hier von 'nem Moderator (der selbst schwerster Hells Angels Sympathisant ist) zensiert worden (mein YouTube Link wurde gelöscht). Ist ja wohl der Hammer! Freedom of speech! Das wäre doch mal was für deinen Trööt. |rolleyes Ein Paulianer kämpft für die Freiheitsrechte eines HSV'er...! Dafür kriege ich bestimmt 'ne Verwarnung.....


----------



## Bibbelmann (14. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

wenn wir schon beim Aufzählen von Top Rollen sind...

ne ich lass das, und du kauf dir erst mal die Shimänö, erstmal die kaputtangeln und dann gehts weiter. So übel ist die nicht.

Gruß vom
Philipp


----------



## Merlin (14. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Frage mal in der Gummitanke 

Immer Ruhig nicht gleich aufregen oder bist du mit Belle 67 verwandt.


----------



## HSV-Pete (14. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Cool...., danke Catweazle. Werde mal fragen was die haben...

Wenn Du mich mit Belle67 in Verbindung bringst, könnte ich ernsthaft sauer werden.... :g

Wie wär`s? Freedom of speech! Ach...., scheiss drauf.....


----------



## Khaane (14. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Wenn du sowieso nach Moritz-Nord fährst, evtl. gibt es die Infinity Q noch für 189 € im Angebot, schau dir die Rolle auch an und ziehe diese in Betracht - Wäre definitiv eine Überlegung wert. 

Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.


----------



## Slotti (14. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> bei den Ruten jaaaaaaaaa . Jedenfalls besser als die sog. "High-End-Selfmade-Ruten" mit CTS und was weiss ich was für Blanks. Bin froh, dass ich meine VHF wieder los habe.
> 
> Eine Abu und EG habe ich auch..., schon klasse.




wenn du schon so pauschal daherkommst, kannst du dann "besser" auch genauer definieren, oder ist das nur so dahingesagt?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wenn du sowieso nach Moritz-Nord fährst, evtl. gibt es die Infinity Q noch für 189 € im Angebot, schau dir die Rolle auch an und ziehe diese in Betracht - Wäre definitiv eine Überlegung wert.



Ich finde 3000er Daiwa für sein Ansinnen ein bisschen groß, oder? #c

Die 2500er Shimnos sind ja doch ein ganz anderes Kaliber... Und die 2000er Infinity gab es nie im Angebot.

@HSV-Pete: Hast PN...


----------



## ZanderKalle (14. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> wenn wir schon beim Aufzählen von Top Rollen sind...
> 
> ne ich lass das, und du kauf dir erst mal die Shimänö, erstmal die kaputtangeln und dann gehts weiter. So übel ist die nicht.
> 
> ...




Wenn er sie Kapput kriegt..... ich habe es noch nicht geschafft ne Shimano Rolle zu schrotten, was ich von Balzer und co nicht behaupten kann1!!


----------



## Algon (14. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

komme mir hier vor wie auf einer Werbeveranstaltung.
|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (14. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich finde 3000er Daiwa für sein Ansinnen ein bisschen groß, oder? #c
> 
> Die 2500er Shimnos sind ja doch ein ganz anderes Kaliber... Und die 2000er Infinity gab es nie im Angebot.
> 
> @HSV-Pete: Hast PN...




Was möchte er denn mit er Rolle anstellen, ich dachte fürs Zander- und Hechtfischen? 

Vom Gewicht her nehmen sich beide Rollen nix, okey die 2500er TP-FC wiegt 15 gr. weniger, dafür hat man mit der Daiwa eine Rolle mit hohem Wiederverkaufswert, performancemäßig eine Klasse höher und aufgrund der Größe etwas universell einsetzbarer.

Aber letztlich muss das der TE selbst entscheiden - Sind beides gute Rollen.

Oder evtl. mal die Stradic FC anschauen, die kostet lediglich 89 €. |wavey:


----------



## Khaane (14. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Wenn er sie Kapput kriegt..... ich habe es noch nicht geschafft ne Shimano Rolle zu schrotten, was ich von Balzer und co nicht behaupten kann1!!



Habe ich auch noch nicht geschafft - Aber ne Rolle bis zum Totalschaden (Unfischbarkeit) zu bringen, ist schon ne Kunst. 

Einmal ne Silstar, relativ gute Rolle - Nach einigen Jahren im Salzwasser ist der Hub im Spanienurlaub gebrochen, ich hätte :vkönnen.

Und einmal ist mir ne Billig-Spinnrolle, nach jahrelangem Einsatz mehr oder weniger kaputt gegangen, die Antriebszähne waren so runter, dass die Rolle teilweise "durchgedreht" hat. :q

Dabei wurde sie als gute Rolle vom Angelladen beworben, 99 DM für nen 13-Jährigen waren schon ne ganze Stange Geld.

Von all den ganz alten Rollen hat eine Ryobi Techno ZX (bin mir nicht ganz sicher) am meisten gehalten - Die lief zum Schluss sogar noch relativ gut. (trotz Dauereinsatz)

Ryobi war schon vor 12 Jahren gut. :q

http://www.zerocat.it/majora/writable/img/64t-zr.jpg


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Slotti schrieb:


> wenn du schon so pauschal daherkommst, kannst du dann "besser" auch genauer definieren, oder ist das nur so dahingesagt?



Mark, do not feed the Trolls. 

Echt interessant wie hier sich hier mal wieder einige Hobby-Rollenbau-Ingeneure über Rollen auslassen, von denen sie selbst zugeben sie noch nie über einen längeren Zeitraum gefischt zu haben, das Nicht-Vorhandensein einen Aluminiumrotors als Betrug am Kunden darstellen (ist ja auch die Achilles-Sehne einer Angelrolle) und Shimano-Heckbremsrollen anmosern, die bekanntermaßen minderwertiger, aber auch preiswerter sind als ihre pendants mit Frontbremse und dann auch noch Empfehlungen raushauen, die mit dem eigentlichen kaufansinnen des TE nichts mehr zu tun haben (2500er Shim. Größe - Kauf doch ne 3000er Daiwa! |uhoh
Davon abgesehen, daß mir hier leider noch kein Jack oder GT oder sonstwas an die Angel gesprungen ist, der es evetuell vermag den Kunststoffrotor meiner Rolle zu verwinden bin ich ganz zufrieden und froh letztendlich bei einem Hersteller gelandet zu sein, der mich auf Dauer beim 2-3mal wöchentlichen Fischen absolut zufrieden stellt, nachdem ich mich durch einen Haufen Drecksrollen von Abu, Quantum und Co angeln mußte...

Irgendwie auch eine Anmaßung sich herauszunehmen ein Urteil oder eine Kaufempfehlung abzugeben, nur weil einer in der Lage ist einen Gehäusedeckel einer Rolle aufzuschrauben und Bildchen davon zu machen... Im Gegensatz zu Leuten die das Gerät fischen und doch deutlich mehr als 3x im Jahr ans Wasser kommen....



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur schade, dass doch einige dieses pseudotechnische Gebrabbel oft so ernst nehmen, dass sie sich hinterher ärgern müssen.



Wegen diesem Gebrabbel habe ich mal 80 EUR für so ne schöne 3000er Vollaluminium-Clon-Rolle in den Sand gesetzt. Das Ding war leider schneller hinüber als man "Fisch!" rufen kann.


----------



## Wanderer (15. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Echt interessant wie hier sich hier mal wieder einige Hobby-Rollenbau-Ingeneure über Rollen auslassen, von denen sie selbst zugeben sie noch nie über einen längeren Zeitraum gefischt zu haben, das Nicht-Vorhandensein einen Aluminiumrotors als Betrug am Kunden darstellen (ist ja auch die Achilles-Sehne einer Angelrolle) und Shimano-Heckbremsrollen anmosern, die bekanntermaßen minderwertiger, aber auch preiswerter sind als ihre pendants mit Frontbremse und dann auch noch Empfehlungen raushauen, die mit dem eigentlichen kaufansinnen des TE nichts mehr zu tun haben (2500er Shim. Größe - Kauf doch ne 3000er Daiwa! |uhoh
> Davon abgesehen, daß mir hier leider noch kein Jack oder GT oder sonstwas an die Angel gesprungen ist, der es evetuell vermag den Kunststoffrotor meiner Rolle zu verwinden bin ich ganz zufrieden und froh letztendlich bei einem Hersteller gelandet zu sein, der mich auf Dauer beim 2-3mal wöchentlichen Fischen absolut zufrieden stellt, nachdem ich mich durch einen Haufen Drecksrollen von Abu, Quantum und Co angeln mußte...
> 
> Irgendwie auch eine Anmaßung sich herauszunehmen ein Urteil oder eine Kaufempfehlung abzugeben, nur weil einer in der Lage ist einen Gehäusedeckel einer Rolle aufzuschrauben und Bildchen davon zu machen... Im Gegensatz zu Leuten die das Gerät fischen und doch deutlich mehr als 3x im Jahr ans Wasser kommen....
> ...



|good: Wirklich ein sehr gutes Posting, genau das ist das Problem! Seit dem ich mit dem Spinnfischen angefangen habe, musste ich mich auch durch einen  Haufen Drecksrollen durchangeln. Erst mit den Shimanos bin ich wirklich zufrieden und habe keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Khaane (15. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mark, do not feed the Trolls.
> 
> Echt interessant wie hier sich hier mal wieder einige Hobby-Rollenbau-Ingeneure über Rollen auslassen, von denen sie selbst zugeben sie noch nie über einen längeren Zeitraum gefischt zu haben, das Nicht-Vorhandensein einen Aluminiumrotors als Betrug am Kunden darstellen (ist ja auch die Achilles-Sehne einer Angelrolle) und Shimano-Heckbremsrollen anmosern, die bekanntermaßen minderwertiger, aber auch preiswerter sind als ihre pendants mit Frontbremse und dann auch noch Empfehlungen raushauen, die mit dem eigentlichen kaufansinnen des TE nichts mehr zu tun haben (2500er Shim. Größe - Kauf doch ne 3000er Daiwa! |uhoh
> Davon abgesehen, daß mir hier leider noch kein Jack oder GT oder sonstwas an die Angel gesprungen ist, der es evetuell vermag den Kunststoffrotor meiner Rolle zu verwinden bin ich ganz zufrieden und froh letztendlich bei einem Hersteller gelandet zu sein, der mich auf Dauer beim 2-3mal wöchentlichen Fischen absolut zufrieden stellt, nachdem ich mich durch einen Haufen Drecksrollen von Abu, Quantum und Co angeln mußte...



1. Macht es einen Unterschied, ob Kunststoff oder Alurotor, man muss nur was vernünftiges an der Angel haben.

2. Ist die 3000er Infi gewichtsmäßig nur 15gr.schwerer als das 2500er Shimano-Pendant, kommt aber mit deutlich mehr Robustheit und größerer Spulendurchmesser (höhere Wurfweite) daher.

3. Das Quantum ziemlichen Murks baut, dem pflichte ich bei, das Abu auch Murks baut, dem stimme ich nur teilweise zu, denn die 700/800/STX Reihe, ist je nach Einsatzgebiet deutlich besser als vergleichbare Shimanos/Daiwas.

Mit ner 2500er TP-FC oder Stradic kann ich nicht die ganze Nacht über Dorsche in DK rauswuchten, bzw. fängt die Rolle sehr schnell an zu blockieren.

Mit ner gleichschweren Cardinal 704LX ist das kein Problem, hier kommt auch der Alurotor zum Tragen.

Warum soll ich dann den doppelten Preis für ne Shimano/Daiwa zahlen, wenn sie mit der 704LX nicht mithalten kann , bzw. für den Einsatzzweck entweder zu schwach oder zu schwer (4000er) ist?

Fürs leichte und mittlere Spinnfischen ist die Shimano besser, da besserer Köderkontakt und minimal besserer Lauf - Aber wenn ich die ganze Nacht mit der Rolle alle paar Minuten nen 60-80iger Dorsch rauszupfe, dann setze ich auf eine Vollmetallrolle und keinen Plasteschrott.

Und man fängt tatsächlich alle paar Minuten nen guten Dorsch, sonst würde man morgens nicht vor einem 20-25kg Dorschberg stehen


----------



## Algon (15. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Hallo,
entschuldigt bitte das ich Eure Werbeveranstaltung mal kurz unterbreche.
Aber, warum werden hier eignentlich keine anderen Meinungen/Erfahrungen akzeptiert? 
Ich habe auch Shimanorollen, auch eine TP1000. Ich fische aber lieber meine Abu Cardinal 701, sie läuft nach längeren Gebrauch einfach besser, und kostet nur die Hälfte. 
So, jetzt könnt Ihr Eure Werbeveranstaltung vortsetzen.#6

MfG Algon

Edit: Ein Wunder das es noch Mitbewerber auf dem Rollenmarkt gibt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Fürs leichte und mittlere Spinnfischen ist die Shimano besser, da besserer Köderkontakt und minimal besserer Lauf - Aber wenn ich die ganze Nacht mit der Rolle alle paar Minuten nen 60-80iger Dorsch rauszupfe, dann setze ich auf eine Vollmetallrolle und keinen Plasteschrott.
> 
> Und man fängt tatsächlich alle paar Minuten nen guten Dorsch, sonst würde man morgens nicht vor einem 20-25kg Dorschberg stehen



1. War das die Anforderung des TE? Ne, der wollte Spinnfischen.

2. OT: Wenn Du alle paar Minuten einen 80er Dorsch fängst und am Morgen 20kg Dorsch hast ist entweder Deine Nacht sehr sehr kurz (1 Stunde?) oder es ist mal wieder typische Aufschneiderei... Oder was meinst Du mit 80er Dorsch? 80cm? Dann wiegt er ja auch ein paar kg, oder?


Die Rollen sind vollkommen in Ordnung, keine Ahnung was diese sinnfreie Hetze soll. Lasst die Leute doch einfach Spaß mit Ihren Rollen haben? Falls es hier noch um den Spaß geht...


----------



## Algon (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Rollen sind vollkommen in Ordnung, ...


Richtig, nur für mich nicht ihr Geld wert.

MfG Algon


----------



## ~Michi~ (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Ich stand letztes Jahr selber vor dem Problem meine Red Arc gegen ein besseres Modell tauschen zu wollen. Da bin ich dann auch auf die neue Twin Power FC gestoßen die mir auch auf anhieb sehr gut gefallen hat :q.

Ich hab dann auch hier im Forum diverse Threads gelesen von wegen Spiel in der Kurbel ect. ich hab mir die Rolle dann einfach gekauft weil ich mir dachte vieleicht is das ja bei der neuen FC nich mehr der Fall |rolleyes.

Und ich muss sagen das ich nich enttäuscht wurde die Rolle ist mit Abstand die beste die ich je bessesen habe würde ich ohne zu zögern weiter empfehlen! #6


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wegen diesem Gebrabbel habe ich mal 80 EUR für so ne schöne 3000er Vollaluminium-Clon-Rolle in den Sand gesetzt. Das Ding war leider schneller hinüber als man "Fisch!" rufen kann.



Es gibt  massenweise positivere Erfahrungen mit der Rolle, und du stellst die krasse  einseitige Sichtweise als relevante Erfahrung hin. Fast alle die hier über Ryobi Rollen schreiben haben wohl mehr Erfahrung mit ihnen als du .
Die meisten wissen nichtmal wie man eine Rolle aufschraubt.    Deine Neurose kann nicht Teil eines Beratungsgesprächs sein.  Obwohl ich die unbedingt ernst nehmen würde


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Die Hauptsache ist das die Rolle dir gefällt und du damit klar kommst.
> Ich denke in dieser Preisklasse sind die Unterschiede nicht so groß das es dem "Normalangler" überhaupt auffällt.
> 
> Ich würde dir eine Quantum Energy PTi empfehlen für mich ist das eine Top Rolle



Die Unterschiede sind riesig. Gerade im TP/Infinity-Bereich gibt es von anderen Herstellern fast nur Schrott. Dann würde ich eher etwas mit 4-5 Lagern empfehlen mit entsprechender Robustheit - weniger ist manchmal mehr. Aber darum geht es hier ja nicht.



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> ne ich lass das, und du kauf dir erst mal die Shimänö, erstmal die kaputtangeln und dann gehts weiter. So übel ist die nicht.



Komisch, ich habe noch keine Shimano geschrottet. Natürlich unterliegen die einem gewissen Verschleiß, aber selbst wenn sie irgendwann nachlassen kommen sie in die Bucht und erzielen gute Preise. Gebrauchte Rollen so etablierter Hersteller wie Spro, Balzer pipapo würde ich gebraucht nicht mal angucken.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich finde 3000er Daiwa für sein Ansinnen ein bisschen groß, oder? #c



Naja, für nen Hamburger der in Steinpackungen rumsemmelt, auch mal 28g-Köpfe fischt ist etwas mehr Robustheit vielleicht nicht die schlechteste Empfehlung, aber bei 50km Weg an die Küste kann es dann auch eine 4000er Schimpanski sein.



Khaane schrieb:


> Habe ich auch noch nicht geschafft - Aber ne Rolle bis zum Totalschaden (Unfischbarkeit) zu bringen, ist schon ne Kunst.



Finde ich jetzt nicht sooo schwer, wenn man viel angelt, auch mal Fische fängt und auch durchaus mal Plätze befischt, wo es "weh tut," dann gibt jede Rolle mal den Löffel ab. Sand, Steine und Salz garantieren bei entsprechender Angelfrequenz den Rollentod. Bei der einen Rolle nach 2 Tagen bei der anderen nach 5 Jahren. 



Khaane schrieb:


> 1. Macht es einen Unterschied, ob Kunststoff oder Alurotor, man muss nur was vernünftiges an der Angel haben.
> 
> Ich bin verblüfft. Was denn?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Es gibt  massenweise positivere Erfahrungen mit der Rolle, und du stellst die krasse  einseitige Sichtweise als relevante Erfahrung hin. Fast alle die hier über Ryobi Rollen schreiben haben wohl mehr Erfahrung mit ihnen als du .
> Die meisten wissen nichtmal wie man eine Rolle aufschraubt.    Deine Neurose kann nicht Teil eines Beratungsgesprächs sein.  Obwohl ich die unbedingt ernst nehmen würde



Ich schmeiß mich weg, wie bist du denn drauf? Weil hier einer seine schlechten und die schlechten Erfahrungen von mehren anderen Leuten darstellt, diagnostizierst du eine Neurose? Das ist echt eine Frechheit.

Die meisten die in diesem Thread posten, die ich persönlich kenne können wunderbar Rollen auf und zu schrauben. Das ist ja nun auch echt nicht so schwierig. Aber die meisten haben sich nach der Hype -"Dauerwerbeveranstaltung"- der hier von einigen Weniganglern um eine Clone-Family gemacht wurde, tatsächlich so einen Schrotthaufen gekauft und flink in die Grütze geangelt. 

Wenn es ein sooooo tolles Produkt zum entsprechend günstigen Preis gibt, dann kaufe ich es sofort.


----------



## Algon (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich weg, wie bist du denn drauf? Weil hier einer seine schlechten und die schlechten Erfahrungen von mehren anderen Leuten darstellt,.......


 
Na, ich schmeiß mich erstmal weg, macht der Shimanofanclub hier nicht das Gleiche, mit den Leuten die andere Erfahrungen mit Shimano gemacht haben?|rolleyes
Wieso wird hier eigentlich immer mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?
MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Algon schrieb:


> Na, ich schmeiß mich erstmal weg, macht der Shimanofanclub hier nicht das Gleiche, mit den Leuten die andere Erfahrungen mit Shimano gemacht haben?|rolleyes
> Wieso wird hier eigentlich immer mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?
> MfG Algon



Der Unterschied liegt wohl im Wesentlichen darin, dass alle aus dem "Shimanski-Fan-Boy-Club" durchaus massive praktische Erfahrungen mit dem Klonkram haben, was man vom "Klon-Fan-Club" was hochwertigere Shimanos und Daiwas angeht eher nicht so sagen kann. Mir sind Erfahrungen, die auf praktischer Angelerfahrung beruhen, lieber als Leute, die die Rollen die sie beurteilen nur mal im Laden im Laden probegekurbelt haben. Du hast schon Recht, dass das Problem die unterschiedlichen Bewertungsgrundlagen sind. Ich finde schon, dass wenn jemand eine Rolle oder Rute beurteilen will, das er dann ebendiese durchaus über einen längeren Zeitraum gefischt haben sollte. Wenn du das anders siehst, dann hast du sicher gute Gründe dafür.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Algon schrieb:


> Richtig, nur für mich nicht ihr Geld wert.
> 
> MfG Algon



Das ist ja subjektiv und jedem freigestellt, aber wenn ich höre wie einige die solche Rollen noch nie in der Hand hatten auf die Kacke hauen und alle Erfahrungsberichte von Anglern, die real dieses Gerät im Einsatz haben wegen ihrer Rollenschraubererfahrung plattbügeln, dann finde ich das sehr bedenklich. In der Praxis scheint die TP FC einwandfrei zu funktionieren, bisher gabe es zumindest keinerlei andere Berichte hier, oder?


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Für mich ist das mittlerweile sehr schlicht geworden.

Wenn ich etwas Hochwertiges nur für Süßwasser haben will, dann schaue ich mich bei Daiwa um, wenn auch im Salzwasser gefischt werden soll, dann nur Schimano. 

Wenn ich z.B. beim Schleppen oder Pilken auf so Dinge wie eine gute Schnurverlegung, eine seidenweiche Bremse verzichten kann oder es mir egal wie schwer der Klumpen ist, dann geht auch Penn, Abu und andere, aber dann bitte schlicht und robust.


----------



## Algon (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, dass wenn jemand eine Rolle oder Rute beurteilen will, das er dann ebendiese durchaus über einen längeren Zeitraum gefischt haben sollte.


Das ist bei manchen Rollen oder Ruten sicherlich nicht nötig bzw. möglich|rolleyes. Zur der ganzen Clone Geschichte kann ich garnichts sagen, da ich keine besitze. In meinen Rollenpark befinden sich nur Shimanos und Abu´s. Daher kann ich schon eine Aussage treffen. Und die ist, das mir das Preis/Leistungsverhätnis bei den Abu Rollen besser gefällt. Die TP ist keine 100,-€ mehr wert als die STX.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das ist ja subjektiv und jedem freigestellt


genau das ist es.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Algon schrieb:


> Die TP ist keine 100,-€ mehr wert als die STX.



Das sehe ich auch so. Wobei eine Stella auch keine 300,- Eus mehr wert ist als eine STX und eine STX keine 100,- mehr wert ist als eine Exage. Wieviel ihm was wert ist, das muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Das gute ist ja, das wenn man ein wenig recherchiert, die TP auch zwischen 150,- - 170,- bekommt und dann darf man schon überlegen.


----------



## degl (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Also Degl: ein Preis ist nicht gerundiv sondern normativ. Dem zu Folge der Wert.

Was mir die TP Wert ist entscheide ich alleine... Also auch Dir danke für die sinnfreien posts.

Es lebe die Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC.... (hoffentlich :vik[/QUOTE]
@HSV-Pete:
Dann wirst du auch die Antwort auf deine Frage finden und ehrlich ich hoffe sie fällt positiv aus.#6

gruß degl


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Sundvogel,
 du drehst hier einiges komplett rum.  Sobald man hier was zu diesem Themenbereich sagt wird es einfach zu  berechenbar .   Was interessierts mich was ihr in eurem Club ausmacht und wieviel Erfahrung und Sachlichkeit ihr euch gegenseitig attestiert 


Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Khaane (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Das die Shimanos etwas gehypt werden stimmt, für normales Spinnfischen sind die Shimano-Rollen ab der TP-FC einfach besser und sind feinfühliger.

Die Zauber-Clones sind langfristig auch nicht der Bringer - Aber man kriegt sie schon für 42 € inkl. Versand und für den Preis sind sie mit Abstand der Preisleistungssieger.

Mit etwas Pflege halten die Rolle auch ihre Zeit und mutieren nicht gleich zur Kaffeemühle.

Preisleistungsmäßig sind die Shimano-Rollen deutlich hinter der Konkurrenz (im Bereich der Midclass-Rollen).

Man muss aber beachten, dass man bei Shimano den Namen, das Design und die vielen technischen Rafinessen (Entwicklungs- und Fertigungskosten) mitzahlt.

Bei ner TP-FC sind das die Rotorbremse, die A-RC Spule, der One-Piece-Bail etc.
Alles Kleinigkeiten, aber die in ihrer Summe den Endpreis in die Höhe treiben.

Beim feinen Spinnfischen bin ich gerne bereit den Shimano-Aufpreis zu zahlen, denn die Rollen sind in dem Einsatzbereich absolut top.

Für meine DK-Tripps sind die Shimanos dann weniger geeignet, da bevorzuge ich die Cardinals.


----------



## powermike1977 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



HSV-Pete schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> 
> Ich bedanke mich für alle eure posts. Aber an Degl muss ich mal was senden:  wir sind doch hier nicht beim Philosophenseminar im ersten Semester.
> ...



hsv paul, wenn dem so ist (preis = normativ), warum erstellst du dann den thread? witzig-du fuetterst also deinen sinnfreien thread mit sinnfreieren posts. weiter so, ich finde die rolle ist vom preis her zu hoch angesetzt...oder zu niedrig....oder so aehnlich!
much love,
horst


----------



## dirk-mann (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Wobei eine Stella auch keine 300,- Eus mehr wert ist als eine STX und eine STX keine 100,- mehr wert ist als eine Exage. Wieviel ihm was wert ist, das muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Das gute ist ja, das wenn man ein wenig recherchiert, die TP auch zwischen 150,- - 170,- bekommt und dann darf man schon überlegen.




moin

habe meine tp fc auch für 150 gekauft und bin bis jetzt mehr als zufrieden

gruß dirk


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Sundvogel,
> du drehst hier einiges komplett rum.  Sobald man hier was zu diesem Themenbereich sagt wird es einfach zu  berechenbar .   Was interessierts mich was ihr in eurem Club ausmacht und wieviel Erfahrung und Sachlichkeit ihr euch gegenseitig attestiert
> 
> 
> ...



Was habe ich denn umgedreht? Ich denke, dass du dich für deine Neurosenunterstellung bei Kai entschuldigen solltest. Wenn du außer billiger Polemik noch etwas argumentatives beizusteuern hast, dann nur zu.


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

du hast meinen Beitrag teilweise nicht verstanden, wie im letzten Posting anklang- jedenfalls was diesen Teil angeht:
das ist keine billige Polemik,  sondern des Pudels Kern
Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Sorry, Bibbelmann, du hast recht. Ich habe den Satz mit der Neurose überinterpretiert und den nachfolgenden Satz zu wenig beachtet. Kai spricht übrigens nicht von Ryobis.

Tut mir leid, das ist einfach im Eifer des Wortgefechts passiert

Gruß Uli


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

sorry, sind eigentlich unwichtige Dinge.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Trotzdem, tut mir leid, war blöd.


----------



## Khaane (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Kai spricht übrigens nicht von Ryobis.



Uli, welche Rolle hat er denn angesprochen? - Dann würde man immerhin nicht aneinander vorbei diskutieren. 

Wie gesagt es kommt auf das Einsatzgebiet an, fürs feinfühlige Spinnfischen mit mittelschweren Ködern unter normalen Bedingungen, dann sind die Shimanos/Daiwas absolut top, erst recht wenn man nicht andauernd irgendwelche Fische hochkurbeln muss.

Da möchte ich meine Stradic nicht mehr missen, die hat zwar keine Power, dafür einen seidenweichen Lauf, eine gute Wurfweite und ne top Bremse - Da kommen die paar Schwächen nicht zum Tragen.

Auf jeden Fall hat der TS eine gute Entscheidung getroffen und wird sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht bereuen - Wenn es aber auf Kurbelpower und Robustheit ankommt, dann sind die "Konkurrenzrollen" einfach besser und verdienen es nicht, als "Schrott" abgestempelt zu werden.

Klar kann man auch ne 4000er Stella oder Aspire nehmen, aber mir persönlich sind die Rollen fürs reine Spinnfischen auf Dorsch zu schade - Was bei rauskommt, habe ich mit der Infi ja erfahren.:m


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Khaane schrieb:


> 1. Macht es einen Unterschied, ob Kunststoff oder Alurotor, man muss nur was vernünftiges an der Angel haben.



Was denn??? Jetzt sag nicht Dorsche. |uhoh:



> 2. Ist die 3000er Infi gewichtsmäßig nur 15gr.schwerer als das 2500er Shimano-Pendant, kommt aber mit deutlich mehr Robustheit und größerer Spulendurchmesser (höhere Wurfweite) daher.


Aber sie ist einfach zwei Nummern größer. Optik spielt viell. auch eine "Rolle". Die Infi ist aber schon top.



> Mit ner* 2500er TP-FC* oder Stradic kann ich nicht die ganze Nacht über Dorsche in DK rauswuchten, bzw. fängt die Rolle sehr schnell an zu blockieren.


Schon gemacht? Kleiner Tip: Wenn die Rolle blockiert, dann kurbelt man einfach nicht weiter. Meistens liegt das daran, daß der Fisch ein bißchen laufen will. Das macht Spaß. Wer gnadenlos einwincht kann so ne kleine Shimano schon leicht kleinkriegen, denke ich mal, nur nötig ist das nicht. Also für#s Spinnen an der Küste würde mir glatt die 2500er Shimano reichen, vom Kutter oder Boot und aus größeren Tiefen ist das natürlich ein ganz anderer Schnack.



> Fürs leichte und mittlere Spinnfischen ist die Shimano besser, da besserer Köderkontakt und minimal besserer Lauf - Aber wenn ich die ganze Nacht mit der Rolle alle paar Minuten nen 60-80iger Dorsch rauszupfe, dann setze ich auf eine Vollmetallrolle und keinen Plasteschrott.


Was für Anabolika-Dorsche fängst du eigentlich? "Plasteschrott"???
Nicht jeder Kunststoff ist Plastik und der Rotor wäre das Letzte, worüber ich mir beim 70er Dorsch Sorgen machen würde. Meiner Alubraid hat's da eher das Getriebe zerlegt, da konnte der Vollmetallrotor auch nicht helfen.



> Und man fängt tatsächlich alle paar Minuten nen guten Dorsch, sonst würde man morgens nicht vor einem 20-25kg Dorschberg stehen


Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, gottseidank gibt's davon ja reichlich. #t


----------



## Squirrelina (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

boah dieses fachchinesisch hier immer dachte der threadersteller wollte tip zur rolle haben ob sich das kaufen lohnt oder nicht und nicht wie es hier geschieht die einzelaufstellung der teile und deren bauart und aus welchem material die sind!!!!

schreibt das ganze zeug hier doch in dem trööt zinkgussgetriebe ok??ßweiter dort habt ihr ja schon genug zusammen getragen was eigentlich nur die zeit zeigt was besser ist-von daher quatscht da über die sachen die man erst in einiger zeit sieht was nun besser ist zink oder plastik oder was auch immer!!!!


----------



## Algon (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Hallo,


Squirrelina schrieb:


> boah dieses fachchinesisch hier immer dachte der threadersteller wollte tip zur rolle haben ob sich das kaufen lohnt oder nicht und nicht wie es hier geschieht die einzelaufstellung der teile und deren bauart und aus welchem material die sind!!!!


typisch Frau|rolleyes
Das gehört doch dazu.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> schreibt das ganze zeug hier doch in dem trööt zinkgussgetriebe ok??


On Topic zu dieser angefragten Rollentype:

Anscheinend ist es vielfach nicht aufgefallen, nicht durchgedrungen oder nicht haften geblieben: Die TP-FC hat gar kein "Zinkgetriebe", sondern was ganz "normales". 

Das wurde genau gezeigt, und die Paarung Pinion Gear aus Messing und Main-Gear aus Alu+Zink-Legierung ist aktuell sehr verbreitet und sehr haltbar. Den Bock hat der Shimano-Werbetexter-Fuzzi geschossen, der die Zink-Geschichte ganz groß herausstellen wollte. :vik:

Für ein richtiges Zinkgetriebe muss man schon sowas wie die Shimano Alivio FB heranziehen. Dazu steht eine lustige Shimano-Bashing-Runde halt noch aus - richtigen Schrott können die Jungs von Shimano und Daiwa jedenfalls auch ganz gut im Low-Price-Bereich zusammenbauen - das ist leicht aufzeigbar. 
Hat aber nichts direkt mit den bekanntermaßen oberen "Guten Level" zu tun, der bei Shimano und Daiwa im 200+ Segment liegt.

On Talking: Insgesamt ist es schon irgendwie tragisch bis amüsant zu lesen, wie immer wieder aneinander vorbei gelesen+geschrieben wird, und wenn das nicht weiterhilft, wird "ausgekeilt". 
So wird das aber nix mit nutzbringenden Informationen, und weil das prinzipiell nichts bringt, reicht mir hier der Hinweis auf das "andere" Getriebe der TP-FC nochmal.


----------



## Squirrelina (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> On Topic zu dieser angefragten Rollentype:
> 
> Anscheinend ist es vielfach nicht aufgefallen, nicht durchgedrungen oder nicht haften geblieben: Die TP-FC hat gar kein "Zinkgetriebe", sondern was ganz "normales".
> 
> ...


 
ich wollte nicht zum ausdruck bringen das die tp ein zinkgetriebe hat-es sollte nur verdeutlichen was in dem trööt zinkgussgetriebe abgeht nämlich dort wird diskutiert von einigen freaks nenn ich sie mal wie die rolle zusammen gesetzt ist material härtegrad und und und.....und das das was hier gemacht wird in meinen augen den te nicht hilft sich zu entscheiden.....
ich fische selber die tp-sage deshalb läuft super keine geräusche kurbel hat auch hier noch etwas spiel super schnurverlegung.....wenn man die rolle im angebot bekommt für 150-175eus ist sie ihr geld allemal wert aber nicht mehr als 200euro!!!wie sie zum teil angeboten wird!!das ist denn zu viel geld für die rolle denke ich denn bei über 200euro sollte meiner meinung nach die kurbel schonnicht mehr wackeln!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> ich fische selber die tp-sage deshalb läuft super keine geräusche kurbel hat auch hier noch etwas spiel super schnurverlegung.....



Und genau diese Infos will doch der Fragesteller - es geht um die Zufriedenheit derer, die solche Rollen wirklich nutzen. Theoretische Betrachtungen und Überlegungen sind nett, bringen aber wenig für die Kaufentscheidung.

Deswegen ärgert es mich immer ziemlich, wenn hier Leute ohne praktische Erfahrung mit dem betroffenen Gerät Tips zum Kauf oder eben besser Nicht-Kauf geben, damit schafft man nur Verwirrung und bringt Leute dazu Geld - eventuell falsch - auszugeben.

Deswegen hoffe ich das alle User der TP-FC zufrieden sind, und wenn nicht das eben auch hier posten - nur so kann sich der geneigte Käufer ein Bild machen und entscheiden, ob die Rolle ins eigene Anforderungsprofil passt. #6


----------



## Algon (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und genau diese Infos will doch der Fragesteller - es geht um die Zufriedenheit derer, die solche Rollen wirklich nutzen.


Und was ist mit der Unzufriedenheit derer, die solche Rollen wirklich nutzen? 

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Hat hier schon einer negative Erfahrungen zu den Rollen gepostet?

Ich habe noch keine gelesen, aber die sidn natürlich genauso interessant, nur dann kann man sich eben selber eine Meinung zu dem Produkt bilden. Hast Du negative Erfahrungen?


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Algon schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Unzufriedenheit derer, die solche Rollen wirklich nutzen?
> 
> MfG Algon



Die haben halt eine Neurose, das kann nicht Teil eines Beratungsgesprächs sein! :g


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



squirrelina schrieb:


> boah dieses fachchinesisch hier immer dachte der threadersteller wollte tip zur rolle haben ob sich das kaufen lohnt oder nicht und nicht wie es hier geschieht die einzelaufstellung der teile und deren bauart und aus welchem material die sind!!!!
> (....)
> von daher quatscht da über die sachen die man erst in einiger zeit sieht was nun besser ist zink oder plastik oder was auch immer!!!!



bingo! #6


----------



## Algon (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

-der Lauf meiner 1000TP ist schlechter als der meiner 701
-das Spiel der Kurbel stört mich
-Die Aufkleber (auf dem Bremsknauf) sind auch schon weg
-habe mir mehr für (damals) 220,-€ versprochen
-es ist nicht´s Grundlegendes aber nicht für 220,-€

MfG Algon


----------



## Bibbelmann (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die haben halt eine Neurose, das kann nicht Teil eines Beratungsgesprächs sein! :g



die meisten haben keine Neurose. Aber viele lassen sich von den paar Neurotikern verunsichern


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Algon schrieb:


> -der Lauf meiner 1000TP ist schlechter als der meiner 701
> -das Spiel der Kurbel stört mich
> -Die Aufkleber (auf dem Bremsknauf) sind auch schon weg
> -habe mir mehr für (damals) 220,-€ versprochen
> ...



Und es ist bestimmt keine FC. Die hat nämlich kein Spiel in der Kurbel.

Schade, daß du genau dieses Detail verschweigst. So viel zum Thema Verunsicherung.


----------



## Squirrelina (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und es ist bestimmt keine FC. Die hat nämlich kein Spiel in der Kurbel.
> 
> Schade, daß du genau dieses Detail verschweigst. So viel zum Thema Verunsicherung.


 

also bei meiner 3000er sfc wenn ich die kurbel rein geschraubt habe kann ich etwas spiel feststellen an der kurbel.....;+


----------



## Algon (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Schade, daß du genau dieses Detail verschweigst. So viel zum Thema Verunsicherung.


das mit dem besseren Lauf meiner 701 habe ich vorher schon erwähnt, das Kurbelspiel wurde hier auch schon erwähnt. Das mit den Aufklebern ist nichts technisches, nur ärgerlich, hatte ich vergessen/verdrengt

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und es ist bestimmt keine FC. Die hat nämlich kein Spiel in der Kurbel.
> 
> Schade, daß du genau dieses Detail verschweigst. So viel zum Thema Verunsicherung.



In der Kurbel selbst nicht (geschraubt), aber im Getriebe hat meine Stradic FI zumindest Spiel - Nichts tragisches, merkt man beim Fischen nicht.

Wie gesagt, die TP ist ganz sicher keine 200 € wert - Da würde ich trotz negativer Erfahrungen wieder zur Infinity greifen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und es ist bestimmt keine FC. Die hat nämlich kein Spiel in der Kurbel.
> 
> Schade, daß du genau dieses Detail verschweigst. So viel zum Thema Verunsicherung.




Kai, keine Sorge!
Es gibt bestimmt "Spezialisten", die bekommen da ein Spiel hin...

Ich wette, ich könnte bei deiner Japan TP auch ein Spiel hinbekommen.:q

Wenn du willst, dann zeig ich dir beim nächsten Treffen einen "Trick", mit dem man Spiel an jede Kurbel bekommt!

Du mußt nur die Spule festhalten und dann schön kräftig die Kurbel hin und her bewegen.
Und schon hast du nach kurzer Zeit das langersehnte SPIEL!!!:m


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> die meisten haben keine Neurose. Aber viele lassen sich von den paar Neurotikern verunsichern



Hier ein paar verunsichernde Neurotiker:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83015&highlight=red+arc
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102116&highlight=ryobi
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101154&highlight=ryobi
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160533
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154831&highlight=red+arc
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154476&highlight=red+arc
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141985&highlight=red+arc
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136129&highlight=red+arc
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113249&highlight=red+arc
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114602&highlight=red+arc
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109665&highlight=red+arc
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145239&highlight=ryobi
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=156311&highlight=ryobi
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=162372&highlight=ryobi

Probleme, probleme, probleme. Alles auf Anhieb gefunden. und es gibt noch mehr, viel mehr, tonnenweise solcher Erfahrungen von Neurotikern.

und jetzt komm nicht mit der hohen Verbreitung dieser Rollen, es ist jetzt auch nicht so, daß jeder zweite eine Clon fischt - auch andere Rollen wie die Technium sind verbreitet, haben sicher auch Probleme, aber noch lange nicht in solchen gewaltigen Ausmaßen.

Es ist fast eine Frechheit, jemandem überhaupt noch eine Empfehlung für so einen Schrott zu geben, wenn die Verarbeitungsqualität so dermaßen zu wünschen übrig lässt. Und das unter der Prämisse, daß der Müll angebl. genau so gut wie entsprechend teurere Rollen wäre und viel günstiger. Wer sparen will kauft oft zweimal.

Stattdessen wird von Rollen abgeraten und diese schlechtgeredet, obwohl keiner dieser "Spezialisten" das spezielle Modell über längeren Zeitraum im Einsatz hatte und deshalb einfach mal lieber GARNICHTS darüber sagen sollte. Warum ist das so? zu geizig für ein höherwertiges Shimano-Modell? Keine kohle? NEIDISCH?!

DAS ist neurotisch.

Es fischen mittlerweile viele die TP FC und bisher habe ich noch von keinem Problem gehört. Und daß die Rolle nebenbei eine ganz klare Verbesserung gegenüber dem Vorgängermodell darstellt wird ja jetzt hoffentlich keiner abstreiten wollen.


----------



## fantazia (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Moin,

fische seit dem Frühjahr die Twin Power 4000 FC.
Also bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden.Hatte vorher unter anderem die Shimano Stradic 4000 FA und 4000 FB gefischt.Diese haben meinen Ansprüchen auf längere Zeit nicht genüngt und standgehalten.Ob die Twin Power 4000 FC das tut wird sich mit den Jahren zeigen.Nach einem Jahr kann man da nicht wirklich viel zu sagen.Auch wenn ich doch recht häufig fischen bin erlaube ich mir da noch kein Urteil.Bisher hat sie aber beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Meerforellen eine gute Figur gemacht.Bremse arbeitet gut.Rolle läuft schön flüssig und sanft.Schick aussehen tut sie auch keine Frage.Naja was mir als alter Stradic User nicht so gefällt ist die nichtvorhandene Doppelkurbel:q.Und den Spulenrand finde ich nicht so gut.Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man damit weiter werfen kann#c.Oder soll er weniger Perücken verursachen?Eine normale Spule gut gefüllt sollte doch weniger Reibung bieten als dieser nach oben konisch breiter werdende Spulenrand welcher ja nicht mit Schnür befüllt wird.Da hat man im Vergleich zu einer normalen Spule doch schon einen grossen "Sprung" Zwischen Schnur und Spulenrand.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Du mußt nur die Spule festhalten und dann schön kräftig die Kurbel hin und her bewegen.
Und schon hast du nach kurzer Zeit das langersehnte SPIEL!!!:m

zugegeben, wenn ich meine Schraubkurbel bei festgehaltenem Rotor etwas nach links drehe habe ich leider auch ganz gewaltiges Spiel. |rotwerden So ein Mist.


----------



## Algon (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Kai, keine Sorge!
> Es gibt bestimmt "Spezialisten", die bekommen da ein Spiel hin...


diese Unterstellungen immer. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Squirrelina (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Kai, keine Sorge!
> Es gibt bestimmt "Spezialisten", die bekommen da ein Spiel hin...
> 
> Ich wette, ich könnte bei deiner Japan TP auch ein Spiel hinbekommen.:q
> ...


 

klar wenn ich bei meiner rolle normal kurbel ist nix zu merken aber wenn ich die kurbel festhalte und etwas wackel denn bewegt sich das mit-ist das denn normal???denn habe ich nicht gemeckert!!!:q zumal die rolle wegen der sache nicht schlechter wird.....ist meine erste rolle die ich habe in dem preissegment....und muss sagen so leise war noch keine!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Khaane schrieb:


> In der Kurbel selbst nicht (geschraubt), aber im Getriebe hat meine Stradic FI zumindest Spiel - Nichts tragisches, merkt man beim Fischen nicht.
> 
> Wie gesagt, die TP ist ganz sicher keine 200 € wert - Da würde ich trotz negativer Erfahrungen wieder zur Infinity greifen.



Jetzt hör doch mal auf von deiner Ami-Stradic!!! um die geht es hier doch überhaupt nicht. |offtopic

Du hast keine FC gefischt und besitzt keine. Warum hälst du dann nicht einfach die Klappe, anstatt Anderen dein "fachkompetentes" Urteil über den Wert einer Rolle (nochmal: !die du überhaupt nicht besitzt!) aufzudrängen.

Glaubst du es interessiert jemanden, wenn Herr Rollenbauingeneur Khaane sagt "die ist x EUR nicht wert!". Dir vielleicht nicht. Anderen schon. Es zählt wie sich etwas in der Praxis bewährt und nicht wie ein absoluter Laie die Qualität der Materialzusammensetzung irgendwelcher Bauteile bewertet.


----------



## Khaane (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Ist doch Latte, ob man ne FC oder FI fischt - Die Rollen unterscheiden sich minimal im Getriebe - Vom Body her sind die Rollen identisch. 

Nebenbei solltest du deinen Umgangston etwas zügeln, was qualifiziert dich denn zum absoluten Rollenkenner, insbesondere wenn man außer der Alubraid und Shimano nichts anderes gefischt hat?

Besitzt du überhaupt ne TP-FC das du dir ein Urteil erlauben darfst?

Da kannst du noch so rumdiskutieren, die TP-FC ist keine 200 € wert - Für 200 € gibts ne Infinity Q, die um einiges besser und eine höhere Verarbeitungsqualität aufweist.

Hätte die TP-FC nicht die von mir angesprochenen technischen Details, die sie von der Konkurrenz deutlich abhebt - So wäre die Rolle keine 80 € wert.

Wer das Getriebespiel nicht bemerkt, dem ist auch nicht zu helfen - Alle TP-FCs die ich in der Hand hatte, wiesen ein relativ hohes Getriebespiel auf - Eine Infinity Q hat dazu absolut kein Getriebespiel, ebenso ne Cardinal 704 - Welche selbst nach diversen Dorscheinsätzen nicht einen Hauch von Spiel hat.

Das scheint aber kein shimano-typisches Problem zu sein, sondern liegt eher am Wormshaft.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Algon schrieb:


> das mit dem besseren Lauf meiner 701 habe ich vorher schon erwähnt, das Kurbelspiel wurde hier auch schon erwähnt. Das mit den Aufklebern ist nichts technisches, nur ärgerlich, hatte ich vergessen/verdrengt
> 
> MfG Algon



Und was für eine TP1000 ist das denn, die du "damals" gekauft hast???


----------



## Algon (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und was für eine TP1000 ist das denn, die du "damals" gekauft hast???


ich habe die 1000TP als FB und als FC.

MfG Algon


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ist doch Latte, ob man ne FC oder FI fischt - Die Rollen unterscheiden sich minimal im Getriebe - Vom Body her sind die Rollen identisch.



Ne Stradic FI und ne TP FC sind identisch. Klaro.



> Nebenbei solltest du deinen Umgangston etwas zügeln, was qualifiziert dich denn zum absoluten Rollenkenner, insbesondere wenn man außer der Alubraid und Shimano nichts anderes gefischt hat?


Was qualifiziert dich denn? Ich zügele meinen Umganston wenn es mir passt, aber nicht gegenüber Leuten, die mir langsam tierisch auf den Sack gehen mit ihrer Wichtigtuerei. BTW, woher willst du denn wissen, was ich schon so alles gefischt habe???



> Da kannst du noch so rumdiskutieren, die TP-FC ist keine 200 € wert - Für 200 € gibts ne Infinity Q, die um einiges besser und eine höhere Verarbeitungsqualität aufweist.


Amen. Khaane hat gesprochen. Das Urteil ist gefällt. viell. solltest du von UVP ausgehen und nicht gerade vom Sonderausverkaufsschnäppchenpreis.

Für 200 EUR gibt's nämlich auch ne Aspire FA. Und die würde ICH jedenfalls der Infinity mit der Klappkurbel und dem nicht-salzwasserfesten Laufröllchen vorziehen. Was du tust ist mir ziemlich schnuppe.


----------



## Bibbelmann (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hier ein paar verunsichernde Neurotiker:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83015&highlight=red+arc
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102116&highlight=ryobi
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101154&highlight=ryobi
> ...



Die Argumentationslinien verzweigen sich ja wie ein Blumenkohl.
Ich bezog mich  auf deine ganz konkreten realitätsfernen Postings in diesem Thread


--

aber was soll´s


----------



## Algon (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

naja,

ich klinke mich dann mal aus, wird mir hier langsam zu persönlich.
Es ist Schade, das nur positive Meinungen akzeptiert werden und andere Meinung nur durch den Beweiss, des Besitzes, in Erwägung gezogen werden. 

Fazit:
Bevor ich mir eine TP kaufe kaufe ich mir lieber *2* Abu Cardinal 70x.

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Algon schrieb:


> -der Lauf meiner 1000TP ist schlechter als der meiner 701
> -das Spiel der Kurbel stört mich
> -Die Aufkleber (auf dem Bremsknauf) sind auch schon weg
> -habe mir mehr für (damals) 220,-€ versprochen
> ...



Deine TP FC hat keinen guten Lauf? OK, natürlich sollte man das bemängeln,. Ich hatte bsiher eine (ca. 1,5 Stunden) gefischt die einen  sehr schönen Lauf hatte, einige andere die ich eher kurz in der Hand hatte waren ws das angeht auch wirklich in Ordnung. Schließt aber natürlich keinen Mangel bei Deinem modell aus...

Was ist denn ein Bremsknauf? #c Aufkleber mache ich eigentlich immer vor dem ersten Fischen ab, sicher das die da draufbleiben sollten? Ich kenne nur Rollenteile mit Aufdruck, sollte Shimano da allen Ernstes mit Aufklebern arbeiten? ;+

Kurbelspiel sollte die Rolle natürlich keines haben, bei "meinem" Testmodell war auch kein relevantes Spiel feststelklbar. Soll wie gesagt nicht heissen das ich das ausschließe, ich kenne wie schon gesagt das Problem einfach nicht.

Ich finde es gut wenn Du Deine Erfahrungen mit der Rolle postest, das bringt uns weiter. Vermutungen eben eher nicht.

Die Probleme beziehen sich auf Deine TP FC? Ich frage nur weil eben die Kurbel bei der FB-Serie ja das große (bekannte) Problem war...


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Also, dass die Infinity Q so gut sein soll kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen!

Wie Kai schon geschrieben hat: scheußliche Klappkurbel, kein salzwasserfestes Schnurlaufröllchen und dazu kommen noch die Probleme mit der Rücklaufsperre.

Ich finde die TP-FC schon sehr schick und gut verarbeitet (ja, hab sie schon mehrmals begrabbelt und bei nem Bekannten auch schon probegefischt) und werde mir die Rolle nächstes Jahr auch in der 2500er Größe holen.

Nur Aspire, Infinity Q Zaion und hochpreisiger sind m.E. hochwertiger und leichtlaufiger.
Aber eben hochpreisiger und das seh ich bei so kleinen Röllchen nicht ein.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich  auf deine ganz konkreten realitätsfernen Postings in diesem Thread



Was ist daran realitätsfern, wenn mir genau so wie vielen Anderen so ein Ding nach ein paar Angeleinsätzen zerbröselt ist, der Lauf, der out-of-the-box noch tiptop in Ordnung bereits nach einigen wenigen Einsätzen rauh und schwerfällig war, der Spulenhub versagte und ich das Ding am liebsten in die nächste Mülltonne gefeuert hätte?

Zweifelst du an meiner Aussage? Ich habe die Übereste an die Board-Koryphäe in Sachen Clonrollen-Tuning und -Reperatur verkauft, frag den. 

Schuld an diesem Fehlkauf gebe ich denen, die hier in diesem Board immer wieder die Qualitäten einer solchen Rolle und das unschlagbare P/L-verhältnis anpreisen, ohne auf die mieserable Produktionsqualität und die Häufigkeit auftretender Probleme hinzuweisen. Testkurbeln im laden hat mir leider garnichts gebracht.
Ich will niemandem nehmen, daß er mit seiner Rolle zufrieden ist. Da sag ich nur "Glück gehabt!".

Die TPFC fische ich nicht, allerdings hat sie ein Boardkumpel mittlerweile etliche Tage dem Salzwasser beim Watfischen ausgesetzt und das Ding ist 1a. Kurbelspiel hat sie auch nie gehabt. Von schlimmen Problemen mit diesem Modell bereits nach dem Kauf und der notwendigkeit von Nachfettung, Lagertausch etc. hab ich bisher noch nichts gelesen/gehört. Ob die Rolle wirklich auf Dauer hält kann wohl noch niemand sagen. Das die Verarbeitungsqualität schlecht ist, kann jemand der das Ding von Katalogbildern her kennt aber wohl auch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Da kannst du noch so rumdiskutieren, die TP-FC ist keine 200 € wert - Für 200 € gibts ne Infinity Q, die um einiges besser und eine höhere Verarbeitungsqualität aufweist.
> 
> Hätte die TP-FC nicht die von mir angesprochenen technischen Details, die sie von der Konkurrenz deutlich abhebt - So wäre die Rolle keine 80 € wert.



Sie hat aber die angesprochenen technischen Details, und einen Marktpreis von ~160€ - und den würde ich dafür zahlen. 250€ sicher nicht...

Die Infinity als Vergleich ist nicht ganz fair, da es ein Abverkaufspreis ist. Der UVP des aktuellen Modells liegt bei 459€, die alte lag Liste glaube ich bei 379€ - das ist schon eine andere Kataegorie. Bevor die Rollen wegen Modellumstellung in den Abverkauf gingen war ~300€ der Straßenpreis, das ist knapp das doppelte der TP FC. So fair sollte man beim Vergleichen schon bleiben...


----------



## Algon (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Du hast keine FC gefischt und besitzt keine. Warum hälst du dann nicht einfach die Klappe, anstatt Anderen dein "fachkompetentes" Urteil über den Wert einer Rolle (nochmal: !die du überhaupt nicht besitzt!) aufzudrängen.


 
und jetzt das.........



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die TPFC fische ich nicht, allerdings hat sie ein Boardkumpel .....


 
ohne Worte.|kopfkrat
ich bin raus.

MfG Algon


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Ich preise das Teil nicht an und rede es nicht schlecht. Du wirst nichts finden.

Aber das Schlechtreden Anderer finde ich nicht ok. Dafür muß ich die Rolle nicht besitzen. Punkt. Ansonsten hab ich mich lediglich zu fakten über den Ursprung dieser Rolle geäußert. Sonst hätte mich hier auch komplett rausgehalten. Lediglich das Aburteilen dieser Rolle von jemandem, der sie in der Praxis nicht kennt finde ich nicht in Ordnung.

Also, wo ist das Problem? Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Khaane (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



> Ne Stradic FI und ne TP FC sind identisch. Klaro.



Schau dir mal die Bodys genau an, obendrauf nochmal ein paar Fotos zur Sustain und zur Stradic.

http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/images/Reels/Shimano/Shimano_SA2500FE.jpg

http://www.digitaldagger.com/reels/Shimano/st2500fi.jpg

Na, fällt was auf?



> Was qualifiziert dich denn? Ich zügele meinen Umganston wenn es mir passt, aber nicht gegenüber Leuten, die mir langsam tierisch auf den Sack gehen mit ihrer Wichtigtuerei. BTW, woher willst du denn wissen, was ich schon so alles gefischt habe???



Ich habe immerhin, sowohl die im Thread angesprochenen ABUs, Ticas, Daiwas, Ryobis,Quantums, diverse andere und eine zur TP-FC sehr ähnliche Stradic FI gefischt, bzw. fische sie noch.

Entsprechend denke ich, dass ich doch einen recht guten Marktüberblick habe.

Du hast offensichtlich weder eine Cardinal/STX noch eine Twinpower FC gefischt und regst dich über Pauschalisierungen auf - Meine Argumente für und gegen die TP-FC sind begründet und auch nachvollziehbar.



> Amen. Khaane hat gesprochen. Das Urteil ist gefällt. viell. solltest du von UVP ausgehen und nicht gerade vom Sonderausverkaufsschnäppchenpreis.



Spielt doch keine Rolle, ob die Rolle jetzt im Ausverkauf oder nicht ist - Man geht von der aktuellen Marktlage aus und da ist die Infinity mit der TP-FC preislich fast gleichauf.

Die Klappkurbel der Infinity kann man nicht mit den Schrott der Ryobi-Clones vergleichen, die sitzt bombenfest und da wackelt absolut nichts - Eine der wenigen brauchbaren Klappkurbeln am Markt.

Das Bailbearing kostet nur wenige Cent und ist mit wenigen Handgriffen getauscht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Bodys genau an, obendrauf nochmal ein paar Fotos zur Sustain und zur Stradic.



Die verwenden die gleichen Gehäuse - deswegen sind Rollen mit unterschiedlichen Übersetzungen, unterschiedlichem Gewicht, unterschiedlicher Anzahl an KL,, unterschiedl. Getriebematerial, unterschiedlichen Spulen BAUGLEICH???
Alle höherwertigen Shimanos sind sich untereinander ähnlich und basieren irgendwo auf Stella-technik, ob nun Twin Power, Fireblood, Sephia, Aspire, Cardiff oder sonstwas. Es gibt trotzdem Unterschiede.

Ich fische ne Japan-TP, darf ich jetzt wieder mitreden? Oder ist deine Stradic mehr "Twin Power" als meine?

Für die, die es immer noch nicht schnallen, ich sage nicht "Die TPFC ist ein superduperröllchen und ihr habt alle khaane aahnung". Es geht darum, daß jemand sich das Teil zulegen will und ein Anderer rät davon ab - ohne jegliche Praxiserfahrung mit diesem modell zu besitzen. Ist das etwa in Ordnung?


----------



## Bibbelmann (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was ist daran realitätsfern, wenn mir genau so wie vielen Anderen so ein Ding nach ein paar Angeleinsätzen zerbröselt ist, der Lauf, der out-of-the-box noch tiptop in Ordnung bereits nach einigen wenigen Einsätzen rauh und schwerfällig war, der Spulenhub versagte und ich das Ding am liebsten in die nächste Mülltonne gefeuert hätte?



dass es einzelne Rollen gibt die einen Fehler, sei es in der Montage hatten ist doch ausser Frage- die Bilanz zu ziehen das Ganze  zu verreissen inkl. blankem Entsetzen ist dann aber zu viel


----------



## weserwaller (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die verwenden die gleichen Gehäuse - deswegen sind Rollen mit unterschiedlichen Übersetzungen, unterschiedlichem Gewicht, unterschiedlicher Anzahl an KL,, unterschiedl. Getriebematerial, unterschiedlichen Spulen BAUGLEICH???


 
Nein sind sie nicht nur ähneln sich Stradic FI und Twinpower FC mehr wie andere Modelle trotz der großen Preisdifferenz.
Man darf natürlich nicht außer acht lassen dass, beide Rollen für zwei verschiede Märke gemacht sind. 

Die Spulen der beiden von mir genannten Rollen sind gleich,ebenso wie die Gehäuse (macht ja auch für einen Rollenhersteller keinen Sinn, für jede Rolle unterschiedliche Gehäuse zu produzieren) Kurbeln identisch, Unterschiede bestehen bei den Getrieben, der Anzahl der Kugellager und dem Material des Rotors.

Dennoch läuft die TP FC ein tucken besser und der Preis ist OK welchen ich dafür bezahlt habe.

Ich fische alle von mir genannten Rollen selbst. 

Man muss bedenken eine FI aus den Staaten hat keine Garantie bzw. Garantieansprüche besitzt die wir geltend machen können.

Anders bei einer TP FC die hier in Deutschland gekauft wurde, auch wenn das allein die Preisdifferenz nicht rechtfertigt.

PS: Ihr solltet euch mal die neue OKUMA RAW ansehen da bekommt ihr viel Rolle für wenig Geld.

Voll Metall Body, Super Achse, 11 Lager, ordentliche Bremse, Salzwasser fest(ist so angegeben habe ich nicht selbst erprobt) Einschraubkurbel und noch allerlei solide Technik mehr


----------



## Khaane (17. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*



> Die verwenden die gleichen Gehäuse - deswegen sind Rollen mit unterschiedlichen Übersetzungen, unterschiedlichem Gewicht, unterschiedlicher Anzahl an KL,, unterschiedl. Getriebematerial, unterschiedlichen Spulen BAUGLEICH???
> Alle höherwertigen Shimanos sind sich untereinander ähnlich und basieren irgendwo auf Stella-technik, ob nun Twin Power, Fireblood, Sephia, Aspire, Cardiff oder sonstwas. Es gibt trotzdem Unterschiede.



Dennoch sind alle meine Kritikpunkte auf alle Modelle bis zur TP-FC anwendbar, die haben alle nen Kunststoff-Rotor und die fehlende Kurbelpower.

Damit ist noch lange nicht gesagt, dass Shimano schlecht ist, es kommt eben aufs Einsatzgebiet an, sonst hätte ich die Stradic schon lange verscheuert und mir ne Daiwa oder ne höherwertige Shimano zugelegt.



> Für die, die es immer noch nicht schnallen, ich sage nicht "Die TPFC ist ein superduperröllchen und ihr habt alle khaane aahnung". Es geht darum, daß jemand sich das Teil zulegen will und ein Anderer rät davon ab - ohne jegliche Praxiserfahrung mit diesem modell zu besitzen. Ist das etwa in Ordnung?



Dem TE wurde meinerseits nicht von der TP-FC abgeraten, es wurden nur Fakten aufgezählt - Und einige Alternativen (Infinity) aufgezeigt.

Les dir mal den gesamten Thread in Ruhe durch und achte auf meine Kommentare.


----------



## moppedx (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Heftig was hier in der Meinungsäußerung so abgeht.
Gute sachliche Beiträge bis beleidigende.Schade#d
Ich bin auch ein Shimano Fan-kein Fanatiker!!
Bin für alle Marken offen-ich finde es nur affig wie heftig man sich sich streiten kann wegen einer Rollenserie und der pers. Meinung dazu.
Ich fische fast nur Shimanos TP ,Aspire,Baitrunner,Biomaster u.s.w. und war nie!! entäuscht.z.B dachte ich auch ich würde nach den Sigmas nie wieder eine Shakespeare kaufen.Doch habe ich zwei S.-Supreme im Abverkauf für 64€ bekommen,fische schon Jahre damit und bin immer noch super begeistert.
Was toll wäre zu erfahren was der Themenstarter für Erfahrungen mit der TP gemacht hat.Thread ist ja schon etwas älter.

Petri Heil:vik:


----------



## MrFloppy (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 2500 FC - Ihr Geld wert?*

Ich habe die TP fc seit 2 oder 3 Jahren - hatte sie vom freundlichen als alternative für die  bestellte - aber vergriffene - TP fb zum gleichen preis bekommen. Bis heute wurde ich von der Rolle nicht enttäuscht und sie läuft wie am ersten Tag.  
Mittlerweile hab ich aber auch 2 Aspire 2500fa, die's im Abverkauf für'n schnapperpreis gab ;-) Trotz der beiden Aspires nehme ich die TP fc immer noch gerne. Ebenso die Tp 5000 fc, die ich zusammen mit der kleineren gekauft hatte. Allerdings hat die 5k nen schweren Stand, weil die Alternativen hier Fireblood 4000, Stradic 5000 FI, Saragosa 4000 und Stella 4000 Fa heißen :-D


----------

